# portable studio



## BrentK (Mar 28, 2008)

I just received my light tent for my photo gonna set it up and give it a go. And if all works out I will post some pics this afternoon. That is if my daughter available to resize them for me.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 28, 2008)

Let us know if you have any questions on how to resize the photos. I would hate to have to wait on someone everytime I needed something resized, just let us know or send me an email.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations Brent ! I was pretty excited when I got mine , and couldn't wait to get it set up . Hope your photos are better than mine were . I'll be watching for your results . Good luck !![8D]


----------

